# Philippe bulk for my first show in 2020/2021



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

weight: 85 kg
Height: 177

Kcal: 2200
Protein: 220 (i tend to land more on 200 at the moment, will ramp it up a little in future.)
Carbs: 220 
Fat: 50

Cycle:
300mg Test ew
250 deca ew

*Workout:*

*Day 1:*

Chest/tri:
BB press: 3x 12
Incline: 3x 12
Flyers: 3x 12
Decline/dips: 3x12

Tricep pushdown: 2x12
Triceps overhead extension: 2x12
Cable extension: 2x12

*Day 2:*

Shoulder/Leg/abs:
Shoulderpress: 3x 12
Lat raise: 3x 12
Front raise BB: 3x12
Reverse flyer: 3x12

Crunches: 3x12
Other obliques: 3x12

Legs:
Squat: 9x 8-12 (I only do squats at the moment due to a bad knee, and machines seem to f*ck up my knee).

*Day3:*

Back/Bicep

Pulldowns: 3x12
Closegrip pulldowns: 3x12
Row: 3x12
Bendover row: 3x12

Preacher curls: 2x12
Hammer curls: 2x 12
Isolation curls: 2x12















The current progress over 1 month.

Considering trying to go with 500 mgs of deca, but im not sure if it would be a waste of aas while i try and cut.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Had a blast of energy today, so i switched up the workout a little.

Shoulders:

shoulder press:
5x 8-12 reps

Lat raise:
3x 8-12 reps

front raise barbell:
2x 15

Front raise DB:
2x 8

Reverse flyer cable:
2x 8

Reverse flyer DB:
2x 15

Ab crunches:
3x 12

Obliques:
2x 10

And then i went running for 40 min / 500 kcal.

The 500 kcal run is gonna make up for the home made burgers im gonna feast on tonight.

1st meal
Protein bar (22g pro/ 22g carb/ 5g fat)

2nd meal
Oats, whey, almonds and other nuts with soy milk.

3rd meal
600g ground beef in 3 burgers with the whole s**t.

Im gonna do legs alone tomorow + 40km bicycle trip.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

I have decided on switching up my workout from 3 split to 5, this has worked way better for me in past time when i went 100kg+ and i feel like the 3 splits give me less focus on specefic muscle workload.

Chest:

Smith incline: 12,10,10

Chestpress: 15, 12, 10, 6x 100kg

Incline DB press: 12, 10, 8x 36kg DB

Cable flyers: 10, 10, 8x26kg

Dropset in chestpress machine from 72 to 50kg.

Had sick pump in the chest, but i was considering if the workload was big enough.

Weight is down to 83.9 kg.
But i was going clubbing last saturday and i might be dehydrated still.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Workout for today:

Crunches: 15x 3 BW
Rope crunch: 10x3x 50kg
Oblique cable crunch: 10x 3

Hack Slide: 3x 10
Leg press: 4x 10-8
Leverage squat: 3x 10
Calf extension: 3x 10
followed by cardio for 100kcal


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Backday:

I switched my workout due to getting inspired by chelseas log.

I am going way heavier than before and the workload has increased a lot.
Funny thing is, the pump is crazy, but it is not like im getting fatigued during the workout as i used to be on 3 split.

Pulldowns: 3x 10 (ended up on 80-90kg)
Closegrip pulldown: 3x 12 
One arm Db row: 3x 10 (ended up on 34 kg DB)
Wide grip cable row: 3x 8
Smith shrugs: 3x 10

As i said, i rest longer between sets and focus more on having fewer quality sets, rather than a shitload of excercies with 60% effort due to fatigue.

Not the best pic but it gives a little hint.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Update:

Since the good ol boner aint working so good on deca, i have decided to switch it up with some tren instead.
First time on deca and probably the last lol.

Going for 150 mg test and 100 mg tren EW, might go up to 200 mg tren, but since im only cutting i dont see any need for that.
Will toss in 50mcg T3 as soon as i get it.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Besides that.

The approach with more splits, heavier sets with longer rest, is really giving some mean super delayed doms.

I can barly walk today (thursday), but yesterday I felt nothing.

Actually thought the heavy approach was bad for my leg session.

Guess I was wrong ?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Today was my rest day, but since i went 100 kcal overboard yesterday and i wanted to have a little extra today, i went and did 1H cardio for 600 kcal.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Shoulder day:

Machine overhead press:
3x 10x 80kg

Db overhead press:
2x 10x 24kg

Front raise:
3x 10x 16kg

Reverse flyer:
3x 10x 10kg

Laterial raise:
3x 10x 16kg

Cable lat raise drop set:
2x 10

Abs:

Rope crunch:
3x 12

Ab machine crunch:
3x 10

A rather bigger workout compared to my usual, but i had a lot of energy i wanted to burn.
Still got massive doms from legday though.

Gonna pin today and switch for:

150 mg test E
100mg tren E









Workout picture.
Shoulders are getting seperated look.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Looking good bro I like the idea of that cycle keep it up??


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Sunday - Arm day.

Yesterday, i pulled a double shift at work, first place was some high end place, so i couldent leave to eat when i wanted to.
It ended up with me going to a buffet in my break and eating a shitload of food and then home to eat 500g chicken and then off for my next shift at a cocktailbar where i ate all the almonds they had.

Only got 4 hours of sleep before i woke and couldent sleep more, so i am a bit slow today.

Tricep:

Tricep rope pushdown:
3x 10

One arm cable tricep extension:
3x 8

DB tricep overhead extension:
3x 8 - 16 kg DB

Bicep:

DB bicep curl:
3x 10 - 18KG

DB hammer curl:
3x 10 - 22KG

DB preacher curl (side to DB):
3x 8 - 14KG DB

Obliques:
Oblique crunch with cable:
3x 12 - 70kg

200 kcal burned on the cycle so i could have a little extra snack later if i wanted to.

I see weekly changes wich is really good.

Only bad thing is, im down to my last 2ml of test, and it seems the source has scammed me of my gear.
So i need to figure out somthing else.

















tyrowne said:


> Looking good bro I like the idea of that cycle keep it up??


 Thanks bro.
I feel like 100mg tren E EW is fairly enough to get a lot of benefits.
I have never seen the needs for 400mg+ of tren EW TBH.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Bro you look great man shame about the gear source though. I'm on test eq and throwing 100ml tren in for last 7 weeks starting tomorrow see how I get along. That shoulder chest separating is looking good


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks mate!

Yea, sucks about the gear, mostly because some of it was for my friend.

But lucky i have an other 100% guy.

How much test are you on ?
I would recommend to keep the test low if its your first time on tren.
For me, if i go above 200mg test ew, tren sides gets really bad.

But 100mg will definitly yield results after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

Ah Na not my first time mate I've done 3 cycles with the stuff last one was horrible but ye I'm on 500 test 500 eq and 100 tren as of today. Last cycle I did low test high tren and mast but had to stop 5 weeks in due to illness


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Chest:

DB incline: 12,10,10 (32kg DB)

DB Chestpress: 10x2, 8 (40KG DB)

Decline flyers: 12, 10, 8x (23kg DB)

Dips: 3x 10 BW

Ended up with 500 kcal / 50 min cardio.



tyrowne said:


> Ah Na not my first time mate I've done 3 cycles with the stuff last one was horrible but ye I'm on 500 test 500 eq and 100 tren as of today. Last cycle I did low test high tren and mast but had to stop 5 weeks in due to illness


 i usually get a little sick from tren too.
I have just learned to live with it.
When i went 400+ mg tren EW i got pretty bad at nights.

How is the EQ working out for you ? any benefits from it ?


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Chest:
> 
> DB incline: 12,10,10 (32kg DB)
> 
> ...


 I've not noticed much as of yet so I presume the next week or so. I'm very hungry though so that could be the eq


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Leg day:

Leg press: 3x 10-8
Leverage squat: 3x 10
Squat: 3x8 (100kg)
Leg curl: 2x 15
Calf extension: 3x 10

Obliques:
3x 15

Cardio for 225 kcal over 30 min on seated bike.



tyrowne said:


> I've not noticed much as of yet so I presume the next week or so. I'm very hungry though so that could be the eq


 How about any sides ?


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Leg day:
> 
> Leg press: 3x 10-8
> Leverage squat: 3x 10
> ...


 Nothing as of yet it's very mild so I can't imagine I'll have many


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

tyrowne said:


> Nothing as of yet it's very mild so I can't imagine I'll have many


 Have u run Eq before?
I mean, i dont quite see the reason to run it myself since i get tren for only 20% more .. somtimes its the same price.

Back day:

Pullups: 3x 15 
Pulldowns: 3x 10 (ended up on 80-90kg)
Closegrip pulldown: 3x 12 
One arm Db row: 3x 10 (ended up on 34 kg DB)
Tbar BOR: 3x 8
rope pulldowns: 3x 10

Cardio for 200 kcal.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Arm day:

Tricep:

Tricep rope pushdown:
3x 10 (34 kg)

seated skull crusher:
3x 6 (15 kg on each side)

DB tricep overhead extension:
3x 8 - 16 kg DB

Bicep:

DB bicep curl:
3x 8 - 20KG

DB hammer curl:
3x 10 - 22KG

preacher curl:
3x 8 - 15KG Each side

Cardio for 200 kcal again.

Dunno what the f**k is going on, but weight is up from 84 kg to 86kg.
Still staying at least 500 below maintanance each day.

Getting 2200 kcal max each day.

Odd.. might be the tren though 100 mg aint much to blame for this.

Pics.
New gorilla wear tank btw, love the slim waist!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Had my first look through your journal tonight bro, looking good.

I am currently bulking on Test E 500mgs and Dec 300mgs a week, with 50mgs of Winstrol per day. I was using D'bol but switched to Winstrol after talking with @ghost.rec. I have about a month to go on the bulk and then it's time to cut.

I was thinking of trying low dose Test and Tren for the cut, although the trend sides concern me, but I'm hoping a low dose will make it manageable. After seeing your journal I'm a bit more motivated to try it.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

UK2USA said:


> Had my first look through your journal tonight bro, looking good.
> 
> I am currently bulking on Test E 500mgs and Dec 300mgs a week, with 50mgs of Winstrol per day. I was using D'bol but switched to Winstrol after talking with @ghost.rec. I have about a month to go on the bulk and then it's time to cut.
> 
> I was thinking of trying low dose Test and Tren for the cut, although the trend sides concern me, but I'm hoping a low dose will make it manageable. After seeing your journal I'm a bit more motivated to try it.


 Cheers mate  
And thanks for the words.

Regarding tren, i get bad sides at 400 mg EW, and moderate sides at 250mg.
At 100mg EW, i barely feel anything, besides strength and night sweat.

I just spend 250 Euro on a beurer scale today with great recomandations.
Seems like my BF is 12.9%, so i still have to cut off some fat.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Got woken up this night by a drunken flirt who wanted a second chance.

So I slept too long and only had time to do a short shoulder session before work.

At least I got some fasted night cardio.

Db overhead press:
3x 10 (30kg)

Front raise:
3x 10 18kg

Reverse flyer:
3x 10 10kg

Laterial raise:
3x 10 18kg

cable crunch:

3x 12

Sitting at work and eating

600g chicken with 100g lentils and 300g veggies.

first meal of the day.

next meal is at 21.00 where I'm going to a steakhouse.

rough day.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking really good mate, I can't wait for my cut to start April need my shredded look back :thumb


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Have u run Eq before?
> I mean, i dont quite see the reason to run it myself since i get tren for only 20% more .. somtimes its the same price.
> 
> Back day:
> ...


 No first time suggested by my coach. Tbh I get all gear pretty cheap so that's jonissueno issue


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Got woken up this night by a drunken flirt who wanted a second chance.
> 
> So I slept too long and only had time to do a short shoulder session before work.
> 
> ...


 Big meal there bro but a lean one


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Looking really good mate, I can't wait for my cut to start April need my shredded look back :thumb


 Thanks mate.
I think i might have gone up a little i BF since i ate like a pig this weekend.
Went to an all you can eat steak buffet one day, and the other day i got tattoed and ate a lot of carbs to keep up with the pain.

Weight this evening is 87KG.
Still going up in weight even though im cutting.



tyrowne said:


> Big meal there bro but a lean one


 I noticed when i run tren, if i just keep my meals lean, i dont get a lot of fat from eating huge meals.



tyrowne said:


> No first time suggested by my coach. Tbh I get all gear pretty cheap so that's jonissueno issue


 In Dk roids are pretty cheap too, but i still dont like taking a lot of stuff with no need for it, but im still interested in what it can do for you.

Workout:

Arm day/ abs.
Since i cant really work out due to tattoo, i took a light workout.

Bicep curls DB:
3x 10 (20kg)

Hammer curls:
3x 10 (26 kg)

tricep extension rope:
3x 10

Rope crunch:
6x 10 (60 kg)

Tricep overhead extension with W bar.
3x 10 (40 kg or so)


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Thanks mate.
> I think i might have gone up a little i BF since i ate like a pig this weekend.
> Went to an all you can eat steak buffet one day, and the other day i got tattoed and ate a lot of carbs to keep up with the pain.
> 
> ...


 Well it's supposedly enhances hunger which I'm starting to notice as of Friday eat my breakfast an hour later I'm hungry for more so I basically eat every two hours now and never really satisfied. Can't wait for my tren to take its wicked way on my body two years of no cutting has ruined me lmao


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

tyrowne said:


> Well it's supposedly enhances hunger which I'm starting to notice as of Friday eat my breakfast an hour later I'm hungry for more so I basically eat every two hours now and never really satisfied. Can't wait for my tren to take its wicked way on my body two years of no cutting has ruined me lmao


 Lol, now i defo wont run EQ  
No problems in overeating here! although the weed might have something to do with this  
What are you going for with the combo?


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Lol, now i defo wont run EQ
> No problems in overeating here! although the weed might have something to do with this
> What are you going for with the combo?


 I just wanna get ripped lmao that's the whole point. Ye I struggle not eating when I smoke now so I smoke around meal times food goes down much easier. Jabbed last night must of hit a vein blood trickled down for a while


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

tyrowne said:


> I just wanna get ripped lmao that's the whole point. Ye I struggle not eating when I smoke now so I smoke around meal times food goes down much easier. Jabbed last night must of hit a vein blood trickled down for a while


 But isent eating more due to the EQ, going to ruin your chance of cutting with tren ?
Or am i just having a too oldschool approach for this.

*Chestday:*

Finally i can workout for real since i got the new tattoo.

DB incline press:
3x 10 (38 kg)

DB chest press:
3x 8 (42 kg)

Cable flyers:
3x 10 (24 kg)

Side chest press:
2x 8 (30 kg)

Decline BB:
2x 8

Abs:
Rope crunch:
6x 10

Cardio for 100 kcal

In 2 days i will enter week 3 of 150 mg test / 100 mg tren EW.
Weigh says 87KG, even though im trying to cut, im gaining weight.

I was so lucky that the superstore had ProPud on sale for 2DKR each, thats around 0.3 GBP.
20g protein, 12G carbs, 3G fat.
Bought 100 (LOL)

The tren is really giving me a hard look allready, cant wait for it to build up in the system some more.
Though i allready have problems with right nipple being puffy, cant decide if its due to the new tattoo being so close.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

philippeb said:


> But isent eating more due to the EQ, going to ruin your chance of cutting with tren ?
> Or am i just having a too oldschool approach for this.
> 
> *Chestday:*
> ...


 Na mate I've controlled hunger by will power and having a schedule at work tbh. Weekends are hard but it's down to how much you want it


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

tyrowne said:


> Na mate I've controlled hunger by will power and having a schedule at work tbh. Weekends are hard but it's down to how much you want it


 Impressive !
Weekends are no problem for me usually, but the weekdays i have trouble since i am awake way more than the weekend.

Chestday:

Incline DB press:
3x 10 (38KG DB)

DB chest press:
3x 8 (44KG DB)

Decline BB press:
3x 15 (New exercise, so i need control first)

Flyers decline:
2x 12

Flyers:
2x 10

Ab rope crunch:
4x 10

Cardio for 225 kcal over 15 min.















Weight is back down a little, and BF is showing to be 14% now.
I think i had a little too high estrogen, and adding 10mg nolva ED + 1.25 letro EOD has solved that.
I have been dinning out with a new flirt the last 3-4 days, drinking at least 1-2 bottles of wine each night, so that might have screwed my fatloss a little, but we decided to go do adult from now on, no more wino.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Impressive !
> Weekends are no problem for me usually, but the weekdays i have trouble since i am awake way more than the weekend.
> 
> Chestday:
> ...


 Ye can't do that on a cut mate looking in good nick though


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

tyrowne said:


> Ye can't do that on a cut mate looking in good nick though


 Ye, I know.

You know how it is, crazy new love.

I have decided to slack a little this week, then next week I will distance myself a little and get back on track.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

philippeb said:


> View attachment 150913
> View attachment 150915


 Funny comment but great pics

looking good .

All the best with this


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Funny comment but great pics
> 
> looking good .
> 
> All the best with this


 Thx Anna1 

Back day:
Pulldowns: 3x 10 (ended up on 80-90kg)
Closegrip pulldown: 3x 12 
One arm Db row: 3x 10 (ended up on 34 kg DB)
BOR: 3x 10 (75 kg somewhat)
One arm cable row: 2x 15 reps on each arm

Cardio:
running for 100 kcal
Stairmaster for 200 kcal

Been giving my body some extra carbs today, and will proably do so tomorow aswell.
Then i will go back on cut.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

But it seems like from the pictures, that i am progressing fine.


----------



## tyrowne (Jul 28, 2012)

philippeb said:


> View attachment 151273
> View attachment 151275
> 
> 
> But it seems like from the pictures, that i am progressing fine.


 Ye mate pictures seem to show you're progressing fine looking good lifts are fine too


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

tyrowne said:


> Ye mate pictures seem to show you're progressing fine looking good lifts are fine too


 Thanks mate 

Went on the scale today again.
200LB / 90+ kg.

Gaining weight steady, so i cant seem to complain.
Seems like i am loosing some BF on the way, even though the scale says im not.

Back day:

Chin ups:
2x 15 BW

Pulldowns wide grip:
2x 10

Pulldown close grip:
2x 8
1x 16

BOR:
3x 10

Dumbell row:
2x 10

One arm plate rows:
2x 10

Cardio:
walked for 30 min / 250 kcal.

























Trying to stick with my 2200 kcal, but it is hard as f**k.
I dont know if i should go for more kcals and hope i burn them off in the end anyways.

Currently i am gaining weight, but it seems to be lean mass.

Will add T3 and clen as soon as it gets here.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

philippeb said:


> Cheers mate
> And thanks for the words.
> 
> Regarding tren, i get bad sides at 400 mg EW, and moderate sides at 250mg.
> ...


 How does this scale measure your body fat, just by standing on it or do you have 'handles' or grips to hold too?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> How does this scale measure your body fat, just by standing on it or do you have 'handles' or grips to hold too?


 Both mate  
There are electrodes for the lower body and for the upper.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

philippeb said:


> Both mate
> There are electrodes for the lower body and for the upper.


 Beurer yeah? What model mate?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> Beurer yeah? What model mate?


 The BF100
Its a little expensive, but it tracks your weigh ins daily and keeps a lot of statistics on them.
Worth it if you like to keep track of stuff for when you are feeling like ur getting nowhere.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Had a sick Leg session yesterday.
And by sick i mean literally sick!

Ended up spending the night with my head down the toilet, followed by a pretty bad sleep.

Shoulder:

Db overhead press:
3x 10x 30kg

Front raise:
3x 10x 16kg

Reverse flyer:
3x 10x 12kg

Laterial raise seated:
3x 10x 12kg

Cardio 20 min for 270 kcal.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok, i have to admit it hands down !

I have been slacking off like a little bitch for the last couple of weeks!
Been seeing this new girl, and it is messing with my workouts and diet !

Anyways, trying to get back on track, and get a liiiiitle distance to her.

Update:
Weight has gone up to 90kg, added som muscle i think.

Been shopping a little to get back on track faster.
so new cycle will be.

100 mg tren EW
150 mg test EW
60mcg T3 ED
20mg Clen ed (Getting the wild sides from this s**t)
12.5 mg MK677 ED

a progress pic from todays workout.
As i said, it seems like i am still gaining muscle compared to fat, allthough i think my BF is around 15% now.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Leaner by the day!

I stopped counting my macros to the point, and instead focusing on eating carbs from either oats or veggies.
If i get rice, i keep it to a bare minimum arouind 100G.

Protein is not counted to the extreme, but i get roughly 3 chicken breast (1000g +) and 50-75g whey each day wich puts me around 250+g protein (Not counting protein from other sources).
I reduced the T3 from 60 to 40, increased the clen a little, and still on MK.

Weight has gone up to 92KG!! and i blame the MK, its the first time i run this stuff, and i have never had such crazy fullness and vascularity.

Today was backday:

2 sets of chinups
2 sets of DB row
2 sets of BOR
2 sets of 1arm pulldowns
2 sets of wide grip row
2 sets of straight arm pulldown

Progresspic from yesterday.
Vascualarity is up, but the BF says its up to 15%, dunno what i should count on. but the abs says i have gotten fatter / more bloated on the stomach.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

I've never seen an electronic device that compares to a dexa or bod pod even or is accurate

try drinking two litres of water and testing again an hr later and your reading will vary massively, that's why I don't trust these devices, your different readings can be from hydration being different, the morning after a drinking session you'll be leaner according aswell because the alcohol dehydrated you somewhat, so variations of 3% mean nowt as your not eating the exact same each day

aside from that your in damn good nick! Nice efforts!!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

superdrol said:


> I've never seen an electronic device that compares to a dexa or bod pod even or is accurate
> 
> try drinking two litres of water and testing again an hr later and your reading will vary massively, that's why I don't trust these devices, your different readings can be from hydration being different, the morning after a drinking session you'll be leaner according aswell because the alcohol dehydrated you somewhat, so variations of 3% mean nowt as your not eating the exact same each day
> 
> aside from that your in damn good nick! Nice efforts!!


 Hmm, well it has been pretty steady over the past couple of weeks, saying my bf is going up.
My abs are less visible too, but i seem more vascular all over the rest of my body.

And thanks for the praise bro !
My form has definitly gone up a lot since i started this log back in january


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

mate you look awesome, good job :thumbup1:


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> mate you look awesome, good job :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate!

I have been busy as hell lately traveling for work and getting a new GF.
BF is definitly up, but size has gone up too!

Currently weighing around 93KG with a bf around 15 i would guess.

Have switched my workouts up for

Day1: Chest/Hamstrings
Day2: Back/glutes
Day3: Shoulder/arms

Doing around 15 sets for each muscle group and 9 arms.
This way i can hit groups more on a week.

Cycle has been switched up from today aswell.

Took a break from the t3 and dropped the clen.

Now im going for:

Tren: 200mg EW
Test: 150 EW
T3: 40mcg ED
MK677: 10mg ED

Mk has done a lot of great stuff for me, so even though i have a hard time getting down on BF, i will stay on this for at least 4 months more!
Great stuff!

Arms has swollen up massively for some reason though.
45cm

Progress pics:


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking awesome mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

philippeb said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I have been busy as hell lately traveling for work and getting a new GF.
> BF is definitly up, but size has gone up too!
> ...


 Looking great mate.

just goes to not everyone needs s**t loads of gear if training and diet is nailed

what do you find mk677 is good for? And what lab you using?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Interested in the mk aswell will try it in October myself once I read up on it more.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Looking great mate.
> 
> just goes to not everyone needs s**t loads of gear if training and diet is nailed
> 
> what do you find mk677 is good for? And what lab you using?


 True that.
I never been above 1G of gear total.
i dont even think ive been above .7 - .8G

First off.
Mk is s**t for dieting, for me at least.
I can eat like a whale and still feel like i need a little snack to finish off.

But after i started the MK, my weight has gone up solid.
From 85KG or so, to 93KG.
Dident change a thing, actually i have been slacking more off the diet and the workouts since i have been traveling a lot.

Besides that, i can go hard for real in the gym.
I dont get those crippeling waste-buildup in the muscle when i take a lot of sets with shorter breaks.

And last, it actually seems like after 2-3 months, my hair is growing thicker or there are new hairs comming.
I dont know which, but even the GF told me last week "Are you taking somthing for your hair, because i cant see your scalp anymore".
And that is a big plus for somone getting bad signs of thinning at 25 and now going for 28 next month with no visible scalp!

So to sum up.
- I think this is what MK has done for me.

1. Solid weight gain (arms gone from 42 - 45CM, with no changes in diet or workout).
2. No acid waste buildup in muscle during workouts (At least i cant reach that point with my current workout).
3. Increased appetite (I really wanted the abs, but this is some quality gains im making with no sides at all).
4. No visible scalp!

Regarding the "Better sleep" part people are talking about though!
Im getting heatflashes at night now and wake up bathed in sweat, so i dont get that bonus 

Regarding the labs.
Currently on "International pharmaceutical Mk-677 ibutamoren 25mg/30ml" - Using half a pipette evry night, i think that is about 12.5 mg, but measuring with that is crap.
Just bought some Mk powder from Uk on ebay, Tasted the stuff and was not a second in doubt of the horrible taste of chemicals, that it is legit MK ... never tasted anything this horrible !!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

philippeb said:


> True that.
> I never been above 1G of gear total.
> i dont even think ive been above .7 - .8G
> 
> ...


 Sounds ideal. I will be bulking on tren so if I can get some appetite out of it that would be good.

As for hair I'm in a similar position at 26 thinning a fair bit. Nizoral is helping but when tren is the main compound I use and masteron I don't think I have much chance haha.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

philippeb said:


> True that.
> I never been above 1G of gear total.
> i dont even think ive been above .7 - .8G
> 
> ...


 Do you have a link to the powder you got? What you gonna do, just neck it with a drink?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Interested in the mk aswell will try it in October myself once I read up on it more.


 Im telling you.
I was sceptic on the Mk at first.
Was like "Naah, im not gonna go with these new designer stuff, gonna stick with oldschool slin and GH".

Never been above 4UI GH and i think 30Ui slin a day .. and this stuff is way more solid.
Incredible how it just lets my body keep absorbing nutrition and push it further.

Im the biggest now i have ever been... and i am drinking at least 3-4 glases of wine a day .. eating out 2-3 times a week at least, working 60hour weekly and working out less.
And i was only doing around 100mg tren and 150mg test (But ramped the test up to 300mg the last couple of weeks due to the sexy time with the new GF)!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Sounds ideal. I will be bulking on tren so if I can get some appetite out of it that would be good.
> 
> As for hair I'm in a similar position at 26 thinning a fair bit. Nizoral is helping but when tren is the main compound I use and masteron I don't think I have much chance haha.


 Same as, my next bulk whether it starts tomorrow or next week is with tren as you know. But appetite is something I never struggle with.

Sleep is though and some say they sleep a lot deeper with it


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Do you have a link to the powder you got? What you gonna do, just neck it with a drink?


 https://www.ebay.com/itm/332651113430?ViewItem=&item=332651113430

Nope, you get a 10mg microscoop... i just put it in my mouth... and chase it down straight away with everything i got !

This is worse than drinking from an old ashtray

and the taste stays forever !!

Trust me .. if you teste real MK once, you can spot it anywhere .. it is so horrible to get down.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Same as, my next bulk whether it starts tomorrow or next week is with tren as you know. But appetite is something I never struggle with.
> 
> Sleep is though and some say they sleep a lot deeper with it


 I use melatonin with the mk when i have an important day next morning, helps my stay asleep..
Problem is not the sleep quality .. problem is, i turn into a fckn furnace !
So my bed is soaked at some point of night and i dehydrate and wake up, downing around 1-1.5 liters and cant sleep because im so thirsty.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Same as, my next bulk whether it starts tomorrow or next week is with tren as you know. But appetite is something I never struggle with.
> 
> Sleep is though and some say they sleep a lot deeper with it


 I was pushing 5200 cals last tren bulk and I couldn't eat more weight stopped moving. Then motivation went as I felt like I was making myself unwell eating all these cals for nothing to come of it :lol:

Was hoping the Mk would help overcome it and any other benefits it may offer.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> I was pushing 5200 cals last tren bulk and I couldn't eat more weight stopped moving. Then motivation went as I felt like I was making myself unwell eating all these cals for nothing to come of it :lol:
> 
> Was hoping the Mk would help overcome it and any other benefits it may offer.


 For me, it feels like mk is increasing my feeding efficiency.
Cant say for sure, but im pretty sure some of the days i havent eaten enough of the good stuff.

One of the receptionist at a hotel i was staying at, kept having a smile when he saw me come in with a durum roll every night around 20.00
allways late dinner ended up being some bunk ass meal with a shake of 100G whey.

But the fat oxidication havent been something i have noticed a lot of ^LOL.
But considering my alcohol intake and bunk food, i have actually gained decent and stayed in fairly shape as you guys can see.

I have actually just come home from a trip where i ate cake allmost everyday and got piss drunk at night for 5 days straight.
While the last day i lived off fish fillet and cheesecake + pepsi max for drinks (And red wine at night).


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

philippeb said:


> I use melatonin with the mk when i have an important day next morning, helps my stay asleep..
> Problem is not the sleep quality .. problem is, i turn into a fckn furnace !
> So my bed is soaked at some point of night and i dehydrate and wake up, downing around 1-1.5 liters and cant sleep because im so thirsty.


 You sure it's not the tren giving you night sweats?

Is that link defo g2g ?

He sells other s**t too


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> You sure it's not the tren giving you night sweats?
> 
> Is that link defo g2g ?
> 
> He sells other s**t too


 I'll be purchasing caps when I try it - just something about powder I don't like.

I wouldn't take my orals in powder form.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You sure it's not the tren giving you night sweats?
> 
> Is that link defo g2g ?
> 
> He sells other s**t too


 Can only say, that if he can mimmic that horrible taste from mk677 and fake it, he would defo have wasted a ton of money to copy the taste.
Trust me, ask others the taste of MK is not something you can get from other stuff.
it even tastes worse that chewing caffeine tabs.



AestheticManlet said:


> I'll be purchasing caps when I try it - just something about powder I don't like.
> 
> I wouldn't take my orals in powder form.


 Makes sense .. i just took my MK and had to down it with a chocolate drink.
I can still taste the chemical taste in the back of my throat.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

philippeb said:


> Can only say, that if he can mimmic that horrible taste from mk677 and fake it, he would defo have wasted a ton of money to copy the taste.
> Trust me, ask others the taste of MK is not something you can get from other stuff.
> it even tastes worse that chewing caffeine tabs.
> 
> ...


 Have you tried nac powder. That stuff is fu**ing awful

matbe if I do decide to I'll just get caps lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Have you tried nac powder. That stuff is fu**ing awful
> 
> matbe if I do decide to I'll just get caps lol


 NAC isn't too bad. Cissus was like chewing tobacco, Nitrates aren't nice either but the worst thing I have tasted in my life was creatine ethyl ester, never have I consumed something as vile at that and I can stomach a load of raw powders. Fvcking lifting :lol:


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Have you tried nac powder. That stuff is fu**ing awful
> 
> matbe if I do decide to I'll just get caps lol





AestheticManlet said:


> NAC isn't too bad. Cissus was like chewing tobacco, Nitrates aren't nice either but the worst thing I have tasted in my life was creatine ethyl ester, never have I consumed something as vile at that and I got stomach a load of raw powders. Fvcking lifting :lol:


 Guys.
I dare you, take the MK, and try and let it disolve under the tunge as they do with other stuff.
I tried that the first time.
The misses had a huge laugh at me, licking my arm and putting bread on my tounge to get the taste away.

Now, i take it, trying to hit as far down the throat to minimize it hitting my tounge.
And i have a drink in the other hand open and ready to use as a burner instant!

Im off to bed, stupid work!
Cya


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

philippeb said:


> Guys.
> I dare you, take the MK, and try and let it disolve under the tunge as they do with other stuff.
> I tried that the first time.
> The misses had a huge laugh at me, licking my arm and putting bread on my tounge to get the taste away.
> ...


 @philippeb on your head be it lol. I just ordered the powder. Woke up this morning and thought f**k it :lol:

I'm gonna wrap in a rizzla and bomb it like I used to in my drug taking days with mdma

i go back on cycle next week, maybe today, maybe end of the week lol. Original plan was next Monday but I'm itching to start and have everything now. I go away for a long weekend in 3 weeks Friday so I'm gonna start the mk when back that way hopefully I'll know what it's doing as gear will already be in full flow. I'm hoping it puts me into a deeper sleep more than anything but we shall see.

might even get a journal going as I finally feel I have every nailed now or there abouts. Plan is to bulk now until Xmas slow and steady x2 cycles with a cruise in between

10mg before bed gives 14 weeks so not bad for £32.99


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> @philippeb on your head be it lol. I just ordered the powder. Woke up this morning and thought f**k it :lol:
> 
> I'm gonna wrap in a rizzla and bomb it like I used to in my drug taking days with mdma
> 
> ...


 I know the feeling bro.

After 8 years of cycleing and BB, i quit after i became depressed over my life.
2 years later i left the miss and all the depressing problems i had around me and got back on track.
Havent been off since December 2017  cant even remember why i quit this BB life and cycleing.

Just got my order today of enough tren and test + letro and aromasin - For the next 3 years lol !

I have tried the MK at 30MG ed too, pumps get crazy but i dont see a steady increase in effect / dosage after 10-15mg ED, so im going for 10mg ed and longer run instead of short runs of higher dosage.

Log for today:

Have changed my diet a little to:

Protein: 272G
Carbs: 311G
Fats: 80G

This is around 3.000 kcal cut.

I bike around 20-30 Km a day now, so i thought i should ramp the cut kcal up a little.

Short back/Hamstring day, wont log in detail now, maybe later.

Weight says 92.8KG


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Struggeling with a headache today.
Might be the upped tren, the heat, the t3 or the fact that i bike 30Km everyday now.

Still sticking tight to the cut plan.

Todays workout:

Chest:
Incline BB bench:
7 set
From 20 reps at 60KG 
to 1 rep 130KG

Bench plate machine:
3x 12 90kg

Cable Flyers:
4 set
from 27 kg 12 reps
to 37kg 6 reps

Quads:
Leg extension:
6 set of 12 reps with 1 sec pause at top for each leg.
Doing legs now every workout to lower volume and increase frequency.

weight says 92KG


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Going to my mother in law place today.
So i have been slacking the diet a little off so i wont be "that bodybuilder guy".

Todays workout:

Back/hams

Medium grip pulldowns:
5x 8-12 reps

Medium grip row:
5x 8-12 reps

BOR:
3x 10 reps (70kg)

Hamstrings:

Leg curl:
6x 12-15 reps on each leg.

Done!

30km biking added too.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Shoulder/arms day with the mrs.

Since its my 6th workout this week, i went easy on the workload.

Arnold press:
3x 12 (26 kg)

Lat raise:
3x 12 12kg

Facepulls:
2x 15

Reverse fly:
2x 6 6kg

Preacher curls:
3x 6 35kg

Bicep curl DB:
2x 6 on each 14kg db

Tricep pushdown:
3x 12 27.5kg

Dips with 10kg plate on legs
3x 20 reps

DONE.

Got the gear today
switching out the letrozole with aromasin from now on.
Starting at 12.5mg 2x weekly.
Hoping it works out as well as the letro did for E2 control.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Today i went kind of No-Carb.

Breakfast:
300G lean chicken

Lunch:
2 pears and 50g whey

Preworkout:
2 teaspoon of Peanutbutter and 25g whey.

Lunch:
600G chicken
And this is where i f**ked up... 200G couscus .
Thought it had 17G carbs / 100G for some reason.. and it had 64G carbs.

Nevertheless i end up on more or less 2000 kcal.

Workout:

Incline DB press:
3 sets
last set 42KG x 8

Decline BB press:
3 sets
Last set 100KG x 8

Flyers cable:
3x 8-12 reps

Pec dec:
3x 10 reps with pause on top.

Chestpress:
2x 10 reps

Front leg:

Frontsquat:
2x 10 reps

Leg press:
3x 8-10 reps

Leg extension:
3x 10 on each leg.

DONE.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Today i went kind of No-Carb.
> 
> Breakfast:
> 300G lean chicken
> ...


 300g chicken for breakfast? Fvck that I despise my 1 chicken meal a day on my cut man couldn't wake up and consume that props to you buddy haha


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> 300g chicken for breakfast? Fvck that I despise my 1 chicken meal a day on my cut man couldn't wake up and consume that props to you buddy haha


 Haha, thanks.
Well, my breakfast was around 11:00, so it wasent that bad.
Usually its 350G and 500G veggies at 09:00.

its not like i like the chicken, but i like to show off at the gym, so its kinda worth it :lol:


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Had few carbs today.
ended up on somthing like 150G total.

For some reason the cravings from t3 and MK has subsided this time.
Well, i got sick cravings earlier today, but only when i idle around the house.

Protein around 260-280G.

Training log:
Back/Hamstrings

Chinups:
3x 10

BOR: 
3x 8-12

Seated row:
3x 6-8

Medium grip pulldown:
3x 10 (1 sec pause at max contraction)

Rope pulldowns:
3x 15

Hamstrings:

Single leg curl:
3x 12 on each with 1 sec pause at max contraction

Stifflegged deadlift:
3x 10

I feel like the new split with leg workout 4x weekly with focus on front and back seperate is doing a lot of good on my workouts.

Going to Budapest this friday, will be eating out every day with the mrs, so i hope i can keep the protein intake high still.

Weight has gone down to around 89KG, seems like the biking and dieting is doing some great wonders for me this try.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Had 3000 kcal today, feeling stuffed and great.
And restday tomorrow.

Workout:
Shoulder/arms:

Shoulder press:
4x 15-10

DB lat raise:
3x 12 (12kg)

Facepulls:
3x 12

Reverse flyers:
2x 12

fron raise:
3x 12 single arm reps

Triceps pushdown machine:
3x 12

Triceps pushdown w bar:
3x 12

Bicep curl machine:
3x 8

DB bicep curl:
3x 10

DONE


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

just got home from hungary the other day.
Too much booze and good food.

Weight says 92kg still, but form has definitly improved over the last days.

Training log:
Back/Hamstrings

Chinups:
3x 10

BOR: 
3x 8-12

Seated row:
3x 6-8

Medium grip pulldown:
3x 10 (1 sec pause at max contraction)

Rope pulldowns:
3x 15

Hamstrings:

Single leg curl:
3x 12 on each with 1 sec pause at max contraction

Stifflegged deadlift:
3x 10









Getting a thick back !


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Back/tricep log:

Pulldowns:
3x 12

Close grip Pulldowns:
3x 12

DB rows:
3x 12 on each

Bor:
3x 8,10,12

Deadlift only upper body with lats spread:
3x 12

Biceps:

Hammer curls with rope:
2x 12

Curl machine:
3x 12

Done.

Weight still says around 92 kg, going to drop some kcal soon and see if it improoves slightly.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

philippeb said:


> Back/tricep log:
> 
> Pulldowns:
> 3x 12
> ...


 You take your mk powder abroad withyou mate?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> You take your mk powder abroad withyou mate?


 i had T3, MK and some aromasin with me 

I just put them in a pill box with day labels on.
The officer checked my stuff since i have a slight record at the police, i told him i had my vitamins in there.
Since i had a bunch of pills on the box it seems like he dident even bothered to look at evry single one.

I put the Mk in amino pills, the gel ones you can open, just took some of the amino powder out


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice body


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

philippeb said:


> just got home from hungary the other day.
> Too much booze and good food.
> 
> Weight says 92kg still, but form has definitly improved over the last days.
> ...


 Nice back and tattoos


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

guy-spain said:


> Nice back and tattoos


 thanks man


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Todays workout:
Chest:

Went back to my old 5 split with and additional day for weakpoint training after watching a little on John Meadows thoughts.

cable flys:
20,15,12,8

Incline DB press:
12,10,8

Decline flys:
12,10,8

Flat DB press:
12,8,7

DB pullover:
15,12,10,10

Cut seems to be going fine.
First pic is from morning, and second is later on the day when i have had some carbs.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Day 2 on the high frequency training inspired by Meadows.

Leg day:

Leg extension:
4x 10

Leg curl:
4x 10

Squat:
3x 10

Leg press:
4x 10

Abs:

Dragon flags:
2x 10

Crunches weighted:
3x 10

Still struggeling with not getting so much work in the day done, and dreading the rest day, but i assume its gonna benefit me on so many fronts.

Tomorrow will be back/bicep day.


Progression picture:






​


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Day 3:

I ended up fckin up the diet today (Lol).
Had 2 meetings today, one was servered with a lot of cake, the other with curry/bacon/chicken sandwich.
Ate all i could get down.

Workout:

Pullups:
1x 12

BOR:
3x 10

Seated row:
3x 10

Pulldowns:
3x 8

Cable pullover:
3x 15

Deadlift (Only top part for lower back)
2x 4

Biceps:

Preacher curl:
3x 10

Rope hammer curl:
3x 10

Chest activation:

Plated chest press:
3x 10

Tomorrow is rest day.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Currently taking a short break from the cut, due to lots of pressure on personal front.

Todays workout:

Chest/Shoulder:

Incline BB press:
3x 10

Chest press plate:
3x 8

Wide chest press plate:
3x 15

Decline cable flyers:
3x 8

Shoulder:

BB military:
3x 10

Lat raise machine:
3x 10

Reverse cable flyer:
3x 8

Cardio today was biking 47 Km.
Only aimed for 30, but i forgot my wallet at a place and had to turn back (Lol).

Progression pic:


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Little update.

Im off the juice.
Or, im cruising on 180mg test e EW. for 10 weeks more.

Ended up:

BF 10%
Weight around 87kg

I have given myself 2 weeks off the diet to get some things in order.
Moving to a new spot, got a new and better job, quit the old one, started my last part of uni to become a engineer... pretty jammed up with other stuff.

Currently the weight says 92 kg or so with all the water im holding while eating toast and s**t (LOL).

Some picture of the current form.

Overall, i am very satisfied with the results.
I am bigger than i have ever been and pretty lean compared to previous years.

Next cycle in 10 weeks is going to be:
250 deca and 500 sust.
First time im doing deca, so im looking forward to it.

Got a shitload of orals too im considering to try and add, but never done them too either before. so might just use the deca.

View attachment 160203
View attachment 160201
View attachment 160199
View attachment 160207


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Update time.

Been on cruise for the last 4 weeks now, taking 4 weeks more of 250mg test E EW for a totalt cruise of 8 weeks.

Weight has gone a little up to 92 KG again.
Strenght has not decreased though.

I have upped my protein intake from 220 to 300, increased fat from 60G to 90G and decrease total carbs from 300 to 220.









Size is going down slightly, but nothing i dident forsee.

After the next 4 weeks i am going on my first real Deca/test/Dbol cycle.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Update!

Pinned my first shot the other day and 2nd today.

Current cycle is gonna be somthing like:

1-16 250 mg Deca
1-16 500 mg Test
1-4 20 mg Dbol (10 preworkout and 10 before bed)

Gonna start the kcal at 2700

300g protein
rest of the kcal split around fat and carbs as i feel like.

Will add 100 kcal each week until i start to get fat and then stay there.

Todays workout was sick.
First time on Dbol, and i am having such a wild pump, that i can barely ride my bicycle without the legs at getting pumped.

Cant wait until i get up to 2x 10 mg a day (this is only at 10mg preworkout the first week to get the feel of the dbol).


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Totally forgot to add.
Weight is around 93 kg at the moment!

Last BF weigh in said:

BF: 11% (Has gone up a little since i took a break from working out and keeping track of my food).
Weight: 92 kg
Musclemass: 47,10KG


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Looking good from the front. What are you doing for back, deads, barbell rows?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

sjacks said:


> Looking good from the front. What are you doing for back, deads, barbell rows?


 Thanks mate.
I will post a backshot the comming week to show what i got on the rear 

Workout wise im not doing anything out of the ordinary for the rear.

Deadlifts, BOR, Rows, pullsups, pretty comming stuff.
For the shoulder i usually struggle a lot recruiting the rear delts.
But mostly i try and do it with feacepulls and reverse flyers.

Update on log:

Week 2.
Just pinned my 3rd shot yesterday of:

250mg test E
125mg Deca
And still on the dbols.
Have increased them to: 10mg preworkout and 10mg pre bedtime.

Must be honest.
I dont feel musch from the Dbol i think.

Regarding stats.
Bodyweight is around 92KG, but BF has gone up to11.90% according to the maching (i would say the machine allways is -3%, since im guessing im 15%).
So the last couple of weeks with exams has taken its toll on my diet and traning.
I allso had to skip out training the last month of the exams.

But from here on im going from studying 12 hours a day, to 4.. might be able to do it more smoothly now


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Update.
Weight: 93 kg Dry after bathroom.
Bf: 11%

No significant strenght increase, but i am experiencing some mad pumps now.
Dont know if its the deca or Dbol, but if i workout at morning, i still have tightness in that muscle when its bedtime.
Crazy feeling.

Currently hitting above 3k kcal.
300G protein 
Veggies and rice for the last part up until 2800 kcal, then i can eat all the cakes and s**t i want to get the last kcal aboard.

Legday:

Squat:
5x 8 x 100 kg

Leg curls 
3 set

Leg extension
5 sets
Superset with 3 sets of DB curls

Calf raise 
3 sets.

Total 19 sets in 45 min.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Update:

Weight in the morning is around 94kg at the moment.
Trying to add 0.5 kg each week and keep the fat off as long as posible.

Just got tatted on the leg again, so i am taking an easy week on the wheels.

Back day:

4x 12-15 reps BOR

plate seated row:
3x 12-15

1 arm cable row:
3x 12 on each

Pulldowns:
3x 10-12

Deadlift:
3x 10-15
Superset with
Incline DB flyers 
3x 12-15

Bad idea to superset press with DL, was going straight to the bathroom after that excercise lol.

back pic, bad but with more than nothing.









Compared to 6 months ago, there has been a lot of improvements.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Chestday:

Switched out a little and went from 4 excercieses at 3 sets, to 4 excercises at 4 sets plus 1 more at 1-3 sets.

Incline BB press:
4x 8-15

DB chest press:
4x 8-12

Cable decline press:
4x 12-15

seated cable flyers:
4x 10

Decline cable flyers:
3x 15

Done for the day.

Been having some trouble keeping the scale high, even at 3500 kcal a day. 
So gonna try and eat out a couple of days a week, buffet style, starten saturday with pizza and burgers.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Update.

I have increased the workload through the week.

and increased frequency a little, so its somewhat like.
Day 1. Chest + military
Day 2. Back + little glutes
Day 3. Shoulder + squat
Day 4. Arms + abs
Day 5. Low volume Chest, shoulder, Stiff deadlif
2 rest days

Trying to bring up my lagging chest and putting more frequency on legs by splitting more up since im having trouble not getting sick on leg day.

Currently i am struggeling a little with the scale.
Size is deffinitly going up, i am bigger than ever, but scale is stalling around 92.5 kg, so i have been cutting out carbs for 2 days, and diving back in with more frocity.

Trying to get around 3500 kcal and 300 protein, but im not sure if that is too little ??


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Chestday.

Still feeling awesome on the test deca cycle.
Had a little estro rebound last week, but 2x 1.25 mg letro solved that.

Might have been to the clubbing i went friday and had a couple of beers saturday with the boss of my company, not so smart, but hey.. you gotta live while alive.

Weight is sneaking back up around 93 kg morning weight, so inbetween flucturation, i am still gaininng slowly, i think.

having a though time getting past 3000 kcal a day, so i dropped the Dbols since some say they mess with the appetite.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Last day i ended up doing 4000 kcal anyways.
Found a snack i love, and noticed after a while that it actually contained 1050 kcal in a bag ?
And i can munch a bag in less than 30 min.

Even tough its mostly sugar, cinamon, bread and butter.
I figure 1000 kcal is 1000 kcal.

Took my measurments on the scale this morning:

KG: 93.20
Fat%: 11.20% (More like 15%)
Says musclemass in 48.20kg.

Still, compared to last time, muscle and weight is going up.
fat is too though, but waiting until the scale says 13% and i will do a cut down 5%.

Went out to do back this morning at 06.30 YAWN !

Chinups: 2x 12
Pulldowns: 2x 12
BOR: 4x 12-15
Low row: 4x 12
Clos grip pulldowns: 4x 12
Hexa-ring Deadlift: 4x 8-15 (120 kg last 8 reps) - i found out this is really good if you have bad knees (mine are pointing inwards due to hyper flat feet).

15 min uphill treadmill to relax before i get home to work.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Log.

Shoulder/squat day.

Squat 6x 5

Shoulder press: 4x 12

Lat raise: 4x 12

Superset:
Front raise: 4x 15
Leg extension: 4x 15

Reverse flyers cable: 4x 12

Crunches: 3x 10

1km running to keep the body good.

Weight is still around 93 kg .. 
Eating around 3500-4000 kcal daily, with 3500 being the target and 4000 is allowed if i can...

Dunno if i should up it.

Seems like i am gaining size though.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

So i have been offered to take some pics for a womens magazine, i have been featured in there before.
Therefor i am going on a minicut for 2 months forward to look my best at the magazine.

Log update.

Push day.

Barbell bench with 531 program.

Ended up at 140kg bench for 3 reps (Could do more, but i decided to follow the protocol for incrasing steady thorugh the weeks.

Incline bench: 3x 10-15
Decline flyers press: 4x 10-15
Cable flyers: 3x 10-12

Military press: 3x 15
DB lat raise: 3x 12

Triceps kickbacks: 3x 10
Tricep pushdown: 2x 10

Then i went for the threadmill for 1 hour since i had a lot of s**t going on in my head and had to get away.
The i just left the mrs. so i am feeling down, and that actually motivates me a s**t ton on the gym lol.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok.
So i took a long break and sat down to read up a lot on workouts.

I switched my workout to a recommended PPL workout and doing it 2x weekly.
Thats 6 days a week (somtimes i only get 5 workouts).

Besides that, i started my first deca cycle, and im loving it.
After doing deca i began getting better strength gains and been doing some 531 lifts as the first thing in my workouts.

Had Pullday the other day.

6x set deadlift with 3rep 190 kg for the last
3x 12 BOR
3x 10 Pulldowns
3x 12 plated rows
3x 12 wide grip pulldowns

Arms:
3x Barbell curls
2x hammer curls

3x abs

Currently i am cutting down a little since i got single recently and need to get out and about


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice to read you on a ppl routine. Sorry for the break!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Ferenor said:


> Nice to read you on a ppl routine. Sorry for the break!


 I used to do bro-split.

Then i went for a brosplit + 1 additional site.

And now i am trying to do a PPL for 10 weeks or so and see how i respond


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Todays workout.

531 program

Squat:

Warmup:
5x 50 kg
5x 60 kg
3x 70 kg

Main:
3x 85kg
3x 100kg
5x 105kg

531 done

Single leg curl:
3x 12x 20kg each

Leg extension:
4x 12x 70kg

Calf raise:
3x 15x 20kg

Leg press:
3x 12x 100kg

Burned 100 kcal on tradmill after.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Backday!

Did a 0.6ml Deca Bicep shot at morning.
First time in biceps, and damn it hurts now lol.

531 Deadlift

3x sets of 5x 100 for warmup.

Working sets:
5x 105
5x 105
1x 140
1x 160
1x 165

Hypertrophy set:

Seated row:
3x 12x 80KG

Pulldowns:
3x 12x 60KG

1 arm cable pulls:
2x 12x 20kg on each arm

Pullups:
2x 10x BW

Arms:
DB isolated curl:
3x 12x 12KG on each arm

Hammer curls:
2x 10x 18kg

100 kcal burned on treadmill.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BqrjTq_gAoi/


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Yesterdays workout:

Legs:

531 program:
Warmups:
5x 60
5x 60
3x 70
Total 810workload

Main:
5x 90
3x 100
1x 115
1x 120
1x 130
1x 140
1x 150

Workload 1405

3x 12 leg extension

3x 12 leg curls

3x 15 calf raise.

Done


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Yesterday leg workout:

Squats
Warmup:
5x 60
5x 60
3x 70
Workload 810 kg

Main:
5x 100
5x 110
5x 120
1x 140
1x 160
Workload 1950 kg

Leg extension
3x 12

Leg curls:
3x 12

Calf raise:
3x 12

Abs
6x 12

Pretty basic day, getting used to the new place and a single life.
Feels like diet is getting better.
Still sick though, doc told me to stay in bed, but who the f**k cares?


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Good job fella your squat is strong ?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Ferenor said:


> Good job fella your squat is strong ?


 Actually pretty weak.
ive had problems with the knees for serval year and never really squatted before.

Then @AestheticManlet suggested me some 531 program, and i just started out low in my squats.
I bought the five3one app and started out at 90kg max 2 months ago, and now i have allmost doubled the weight.

same for deadlift, though not as drastic 

Going for 200 squat by the end of the year.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Btw the question mark was a mistake since I put an emoji there lol


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Ferenor said:


> Btw the question mark was a mistake since I put an emoji there lol


 Lol thanks bro.

Todays workout:
Pull day

531:
Warmup:
5x 70
5x 100
3x 105
Workload 1115KG

Main:
3x 125
3x 140
3x 160
1x 180kg <- New pr, really getting close to 200kg. and did it fairly easy. video in the bottom.
Workload: 1455KG

BB row:
3x 12

Low row: 3x 12

Chinups:
2x 10

Close grip pulldown:
2x 10

Wide grip pulldowns:
3x 12

Arms:
Rope curls:
3x 12

DB bicep curls
2x 10

DONE.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bq9-QcHlasJ/

<blockquote class="instagram-media" data-instgrm-captioned data-instgrm-permalink="https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq9-QcHlasJ/?utm_source=ig_embed&utm_medium=loading" data-instgrm-version="12" style=" background:#FFF; border:0; border-radius:3px; box-shadow:0 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.5),0 1px 10px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.15); margin: 1px; max-width:540px; min-width:326px; padding:0; width:99.375%; width:-webkit-calc(100% - 2px); width:calc(100% - 2px);"> <a href="https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq9-QcHlasJ/?utm_source=ig_embed&utm_medium=loading" style=" background:#FFFFFF; line-height:0; padding:0 0; text-align:center; text-decoration:none; width:100%;" target="_blank"> <svg width="50px" height="50px" viewBox="0 0 60 60" version="1.1" xmlns="https://www.w3.org/2000/svg" xmlns:xlink="https://www.w3.org/1999/xlink"><g stroke="none" stroke-width="1" fill="none" fill-rule="evenodd"><g transform="translate(-511.000000, -20.000000)" fill="#000000"><g><path d="M556.869,30.41 C554.814,30.41 553.148,32.076 553.148,34.131 C553.148,36.186 554.814,37.852 556.869,37.852 C558.924,37.852 560.59,36.186 560.59,34.131 C560.59,32.076 558.924,30.41 556.869,30.41 M541,60.657 C535.114,60.657 530.342,55.887 530.342,50 C530.342,44.114 535.114,39.342 541,39.342 C546.887,39.342 551.658,44.114 551.658,50 C551.658,55.887 546.887,60.657 541,60.657 M541,33.886 C532.1,33.886 524.886,41.1 524.886,50 C524.886,58.899 532.1,66.113 541,66.113 C549.9,66.113 557.115,58.899 557.115,50 C557.115,41.1 549.9,33.886 541,33.886 M565.378,62.101 C565.244,65.022 564.756,66.606 564.346,67.663 C563.803,69.06 563.154,70.057 562.106,71.106 C561.058,72.155 560.06,72.803 558.662,73.347 C557.607,73.757 556.021,74.244 553.102,74.378 C549.944,74.521 548.997,74.552 541,74.552 C533.003,74.552 532.056,74.521 528.898,74.378 C525.979,74.244 524.393,73.757 523.338,73.347 C521.94,72.803 520.942,72.155 519.894,71.106 C518.846,70.057 518.197,69.06 517.654,67.663 C517.244,66.606 516.755,65.022 516.623,62.101 C516.479,58.943 516.448,57.996 516.448,50 C516.448,42.003 516.479,41.056 516.623,37.899 C516.755,34.978 517.244,33.391 517.654,32.338 C518.197,30.938 518.846,29.942 519.894,28.894 C520.942,27.846 521.94,27.196 523.338,26.654 C524.393,26.244 525.979,25.756 528.898,25.623 C532.057,25.479 533.004,25.448 541,25.448 C548.997,25.448 549.943,25.479 553.102,25.623 C556.021,25.756 557.607,26.244 558.662,26.654 C560.06,27.196 561.058,27.846 562.106,28.894 C563.154,29.942 563.803,30.938 564.346,32.338 C564.756,33.391 565.244,34.978 565.378,37.899 C565.522,41.056 565.552,42.003 565.552,50 C565.552,57.996 565.522,58.943 565.378,62.101 M570.82,37.631 C570.674,34.438 570.167,32.258 569.425,30.349 C568.659,28.377 567.633,26.702 565.965,25.035 C564.297,23.368 562.623,22.342 560.652,21.575 C558.743,20.834 556.562,20.326 553.369,20.18 C550.169,20.033 549.148,20 541,20 C532.853,20 531.831,20.033 528.631,20.18 C525.438,20.326 523.257,20.834 521.349,21.575 C519.376,22.342 517.703,23.368 516.035,25.035 C514.368,26.702 513.342,28.377 512.574,30.349 C511.834,32.258 511.326,34.438 511.181,37.631 C511.035,40.831 511,41.851 511,50 C511,58.147 511.035,59.17 511.181,62.369 C511.326,65.562 511.834,67.743 512.574,69.651 C513.342,71.625 514.368,73.296 516.035,74.965 C517.703,76.634 519.376,77.658 521.349,78.425 C523.257,79.167 525.438,79.673 528.631,79.82 C531.831,79.965 532.853,80.001 541,80.001 C549.148,80.001 550.169,79.965 553.369,79.82 C556.562,79.673 558.743,79.167 560.652,78.425 C562.623,77.658 564.297,76.634 565.965,74.965 C567.633,73.296 568.659,71.625 569.425,69.651 C570.167,67.743 570.674,65.562 570.82,62.369 C570.966,59.17 571,58.147 571,50 C571,41.851 570.966,40.831 570.82,37.631"></path></g></g></g></svg> Vis dette opslag på Instagram </a> <p style=" margin:8px 0 0 0; padding:0 4px;"> <a href="https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq9-QcHlasJ/?utm_source=ig_embed&utm_medium=loading" style=" color:#000; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; line-height:17px; text-decoration:none; word-wrap:break-word;" target="_blank">180 kg deadlift. Getting close to the goal of 200 kg before newyear. After only 2 months of power lifting. #bodybuilding #bodybuilder #physique #philippeboissard #fitnessworld #fitness #nolimit #heavy #weightlifting #danishguy #deadlift #nopainnogain #followforfollowback #follow #likeforlikes#like4likes #likeforlikes #like4likes #followforfollowback #benchpressing #powerlifting #shredded #lightweight #lightweightbaby #strong #deadlift #nopainnogain</a>

<p style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px; margin-bottom:0; margin-top:8px; overflow:hidden; padding:8px 0 7px; text-align:center; text-overflow:ellipsis; white-space:nowrap;">Et opslag delt af <a href="https://www.instagram.com/philippeboissard/?utm_source=ig_embed&utm_medium=loading" style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; line-height:17px;" target="_blank"> Philippe</a> (@philippeboissard) den 4. Dec, 2018 kl. 6.15 PST

[/QUOTE]


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

philippeb said:


> 1x 180kg <- New pr, really getting close to 200kg. and did it fairly easy. video in the bottom.


 Nice one mate :thumb


----------



## slacker111 (Dec 9, 2018)

Wow looking really good mate, wish i had the same results haha.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

slacker111 said:


> Wow looking really good mate, wish i had the same results haha.


 Thanks bro.
I am really also blessed on the front.
My life and job makes it easy for me to take care of my workouts.
The last 40 days i only had to work for somthing like 8 days, rest i spent on working out and having fun 

Anyhow, time for a little update:

I switched up my cycle a little for

250 test EW
500 Deca EW
200 Tren EW

Since i liked the low test and high deca dosage way better.
Tren i have added the last 2 weeks just for a little kick in the ass, will drop it again in 2 weeks.

Weight is still around 92 kg.
But i feel leaner and way more fuller than i did before.
Also my strength has gone up like a crazy f**k.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Ever tried NPP?

Curious, what is it you do for a living?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Ever tried NPP?
> 
> Curious, what is it you do for a living?


 I actually never wanted to run the short esters.
In DK where i live, its pretty basic.

All kinds of steroids cost like 30GPB x 10 ml
So u can have the long ester at 300mg x 10 ml = 3000mg 
Or the short ester 100mg x 10 ml = 1000mg

For the same price.
There are small variables, but thats it.

And for a living.
Well, i work with security, while i am a enginerring student.
Sounds allmost impossible, but i actually earn enough at my job, that i only have to work like 6 days top a month to keep a living.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

philippeb said:


> I actually never wanted to run the short esters.
> In DK where i live, its pretty basic.
> 
> All kinds of steroids cost like 30GPB x 10 ml
> ...


 Haha nice man. You have a solid physique. You looking to compete?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Haha nice man. You have a solid physique. You looking to compete?


 Thanks man.
Nah - TBH.
I just look to get laid - no s**t, laid and i like to work out.

i do this way more for enjoyment of my own rules than a set of rues made by some judges.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Its been a while.

Still going strong.

Been doing a more advanced bodypart split lately looking somehwt like this.

Day 1 - Back / Bi's (light glutes and hammy from dl)
Day 2 - Chest / shoulder / Tri's
Day 3 - Legs / Abs
Day 4 - Rest
Day 5 - Shoulder / Chest 
Day 6 - Arms
Day 7 - Rest

Going around 2800 kcal currently cutting down slowly.

Gear is:
600 mg test c
400 mg Nandrolone
200 mg Npp
200 mg Tren

this is my biggest cycle so far.

Weight is around 91-92kg with a semi low bf (Weight says its 7, but i belive its more like 12%.).


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Still going strong on the cycle.
Weight has not changed much.
I am doing a mini bulk for the next 20 days, then back on cut.

I have added 900mg test (fast acting ester) since i found 10 ml Test-Plex from magnum that has gone past its date.

So i will be on 900mg EW for 3 weeks on top of the rest of the gear.

Wish me luck, took my first shot yesterday.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

philippeb said:


> Still going strong on the cycle.
> Weight has not changed much.
> I am doing a mini bulk for the next 20 days, then back on cut.
> 
> ...


 You don't need much luck lol

looking great already!


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

anna1 said:


> You don't need much luck lol
> 
> looking great already!


 Thanks Anna :lol:

Hoping to add a few pounds of mass though.
Want to go around 210lb this summer.

Used to do around 0.7G cycles, and these next 20 days would put me at 2g or so, so im pretty excited


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking good buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Looking good buddy :thumbup1:


 Thanks bud.

i recall reading you did some whey only protein source for a time?
How did that work out for you?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> i recall reading you did some whey only protein source for a time?
> How did that work out for you?


 Made zero difference mate was just convenient protein is protein imo. I use a lot of whey when I cut makes things much simpler.

Wasnt 100% whey but a good 150g or so from whey so maybe 70%.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> Made zero difference mate was just convenient protein is protein imo. I use a lot of whey when I cut makes things much simpler.
> 
> Wasnt 100% whey but a good 150g or so from whey so maybe 70%.


 Whats your total intake?
200g protein?
And weight?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Whats your total intake?
> 200g protein?
> And weight?


 At the time it was around 200g currently 15 stone at moment. I was around 13 then though when lean.

I'm starting my cut tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> At the time it was around 200g currently 15 stone at moment. I was around 13 then though when lean.
> 
> I'm starting my cut tomorrow :thumbup1:


 Do you feel any difference going higher in protein?

Im currently around 15st too, doing 250g protein, but if i could do with less i would.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Do you feel any difference going higher in protein?
> 
> Im currently around 15st too, doing 250g protein, but if i could do with less i would.


 Noticed zero difference mate.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

200kg / 440 Lb deadlift at 90 kg BW.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey ! How did your show go ?

you promised to post a link lol


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Hey ! How did your show go ?
> 
> you promised to post a link lol


 yea, but they said its gonna air around december this year.

But it really did go pretty bad :whistling: 
My date had a great body nice tattoos, but she sounded like a complete red-neck, so i left the date early


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

philippeb said:


> yea, but they said its gonna air around december this year.
> 
> But it really did go pretty bad :whistling:
> My date had a great body nice tattoos, but she sounded like a complete red-neck, so i left the date early


 Ts ok , must have been a good laugh anyway

a ******* in Denmark ? That's a novelty


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

It was pretty fun.
Especially since i just broke up with the GF, and she knows i was on the show, so all her girlfriends are gonna watch it :whistling:

You would be surprised how dumb people i DK are.

We even have some in the university that spew such nonsense that i could throw up sometimes.
Yesterday a full grown ass woman said "I dont think 3rd world countries deserve the right to live like we do" 
People are seriously getting degenerated retarded over here.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Vacation.

Switching over to an oldschool brosplit program for some time.

I feel like i have been growing a lot lately on the PPL program, but my arms are beginning to lack.
Aswell with the shoulders.

So i might be doing somthing like

day 1: Back
day 2: Chest
day 3: Legs
day 4: Shoulders / arms
day 5: rest
And repeat.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Lifes been a struggle lately.
Been doing some security where i end u walking about 30 km each night, not eating enough and sleeping.
But the assignment is over next week.

Went off the cycle, and is planning for the next trip to AAS-Island.

Current form and weight.

Weight: 200lb (Gone down a few lb)
Fat: 6% according to fitness scanner, i think im around 12%.
strenght has gone up.









Current shreddedness.

Dabbling about using some of my EQ i have in store for a slow and stady bulk


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Leg session:

Squats: 6 sets -5, 5, 3, 8, 8, 8 reps
Leg curl: 3 sets 12 reps each
calf raise: 3 sets 10 reps each
leg extension: 3 sets 10,12,15
Crunches: 3 sets 15 reps.

Total workload: 10820kg

Doing good currently.
exams are over, work is getting done, money come in and i can eat as i wish.

Allthough my work is demanding and i burn a lot of kcal when working.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Finally done working those insane 12 hours night shifts 60 hours a week.
Earned enough to get the rest of my body filled with tats, a shitload of juice and food for the rest of my semester at UNI.

Today im doing a medium arm/abs day and starting my next cycle.

I am thinking about doing somthing like

600 test
600 Eq

Maybe add some deca on a few weeks.

Gonna lay off the tren until next year.

Current morning weight is around 89kg (the night shifts really took a lot of my volume, since i barely slept at day), but im pretty sure i will blow up in a matter of weeks.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Pinned last night.

300mg test C
300mg EQ

Will pin 2x weekly with this from now on and see how things goes.

Yesterday was guns and abs.

3x 10 hammer curls
3x 10 rope cable curls (hammer style)
3x 12-15 Machine preacher curl.

3x 15 triceps rope pushdown.
3x 12 pushdown with cable bar grip
3x 10 machine triceps extension

4x 10-15 ab crunches on ball.

Done.

Gonna go for some BJJ training today at the dojo for some active restitution.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Switched over to a full PPL split doing 1off 2 on and so on.

Yesterday was pull.

3x 15 seated row
1x 45 Low row (1 on each arm, did 15 rep inteval no breaks).
2x 15 wide Pulldowns
1x 10 wide pulldown different grip
3x 30, 25, 20 lat pushdown

Superset:
Biceps cable curls 3x 15, 12, 10.
With
Facepulls 3x15


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Allmost back on the workout track.

Ive been i croatia for the last couple of weeks, drinking and not working out a lot.
Yesterday i had the other arm tattoo'ed, so i cant workout for the next couple of days.

A little pic of the current form, taken 4 days ago i split croatia.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Update time.

Been changing my diet up a little.

Currently doing around 4000 kcal a day.
300g protein
3-400g carbs
rest in fats

I am though having trouble keeping the weight up.
It seems like, the more i eat, the fast my metabolism burns it though.

Currently doing 600mg test, 600mg deca and 250mg EQ.

Oh .. and i ahve gotten a few more tattoos since the last picture 
still same me, just more black'ish.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

went to the nationals this weekend with my budy.
Not a mass monster, but a great 3rd place in national CBB +180cm.








Still trying to get above 230 LB myself, but have been thinking about trying to compete in the 212 class in 2 years time.
This just got me going even harder.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok.
I have finally decided to try and get on the stage.
Competetion in DK is hard though, because we only have the Newcommers Cup, Nationals and Pronordic.
And as you might think, Newcommers is only for new guys, Nationals you have to qualify for, and Pronordic... yea pro says it all.

Anyways, im gonna prep myself as good as possible.
I want to go to 245lb before i cut down to around 200 (-90kg) and try and compete in that class.

Currently following a program from John Meadows, and doing the diet myself (with some help from some friends who won some shows).

This is the first time in my life i am really trying to get there.
Before i used to drink and party way too hard.

Anyways, current weight is around 215LB, but wayy too little muscle.

Food intake is upped to:

3700 kcal
280protein
150fats
280carbs

Trying to up the carbs slowly.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Yesterdays workout.
Back: 19 sets
Calves: 3 sets
Abs: 3 sets

Im really done today in the lower back, and my next week is gonna be around 30+ total sets on backday.

Still struggeling with the kcal.. but it should be a lot better when i move to the new place... better kitchen, bigger and more equipment.
Also i will have much more cash at hand from next month, so i can buy more takeout when i feel i can put in some extra kcal.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

philippeb said:


> Yesterdays workout.
> Back: 19 sets
> Calves: 3 sets
> Abs: 3 sets
> ...


 How many times per week are you training each muscle ?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> How many times per week are you training each muscle ?


 well, currently i am following John Meadows program "The gamma bomb".
So im doing 
Chest 2x weekly
Back 2x weekly
Legs 1x
Arms 1x
Shoulders 2x

in 4 weeks i will be doing

Chest 1x weekly
Back 1x weekly
Legs 2x
Arms 2x
Shoulders 1x

When i train a muscle the 2nd time a week i dont go as hard on it, and the muscles i train the 2nd time i do together.
So saturday is Back/Chest or Legs/Arms


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Update.

Currently - TRT.
Been doing a shitass diet and just eating whatever i wanted.
Went to turkey and had a hair transplant, so i f**ked me up for a long time because i got out of my daily rutine for long.

Besides i had exams, so i just ate what i wanted and focused on my education.

Anyways

Current weight: 95kg
BF: dont know, but too high.
Current mealplan i started today

3000 kcal
260 protein
250 carbs
110 fats
Not exact measurements

Cycle
Just started today:

Test - 375mg 
Deca - 600mg
Both is weekly.

T3 - 25mcg ED
Clen - 50mcg ED

Training is a 4split, typical chest/shoulder, back, legs, arms.rest,repeat.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

philippeb said:


> View attachment 179069
> 
> 
> Update.
> ...


 Good to see you back brother.

Dude your hair looked fine from your other pics. How many grafts you have?

I had a HT in Turkey last year, coming up 90 days now. Apparently takes around 5 - 6 months to start really growing, so tired of being a bald cu*t now lol


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Cronus said:


> Good to see you back brother.
> 
> Dude your hair looked fine from your other pics. How many grafts you have?
> 
> I had a HT in Turkey last year, coming up 90 days now. Apparently takes around 5 - 6 months to start really growing, so tired of being a bald cu*t now lol


 I used a lot of s**t to keep it.
Finasteride, Hair fibers and minoxidil, and it was still very thin in the front.

Just never took the bad picture out 

Anyhow, im 15 days in now, and the hair allready looks kinda fine for a buzz!
Going to the barber in a couple of hours to have the sides faded down so i can "focus" the new hair.

Good advice, take some benzo like s**t with you, the procedure triggerede my anxiety like f**k.
I was shaking for 8 hours straight because the procedure involved so much blood and noises.

Anyways, had 4000 grafts done 

Will show u my embarasing pics so u can see for real


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

This was before, in bad lighting and no s**t in my hair.


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

This is only 10 days after, but im sure u can see the difference.


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

To be fair dude, you don't look bad with short hair at all. :thumbup1: it certainly suits some better than others.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Dude yiur hair was still miles better than mine, the whole top of my head was just stringy and s**t lol. I also used hair fibres which were a god send as it made my hair look so much naturally thicker.

You have a similar facial structure to me, although your better looking, I found that I actually looked decent with short hair too

Mines still going through ugly duckling phase haha, aprl should have it looking relatively decent


----------

